# Southern Michigans first snow



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, I was just watching the local weather this evening and they are predicting the first snowflakes in October!!! Its getting to be that time!! Hope its a snowy one!!!payup


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

rb8484;814182 said:


> Well, I was just watching the local weather this evening and they are predicting the first snowflakes in October!!! Its getting to be that time!! Hope its a snowy one!!!payup


What!?


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

terrapro;814193 said:


> What!?


Yup!!! lol. Last year our first trace of snow came on October 26th. Im hoping for one more nice day to take the boat out for one last run, but I am ready for the white stuff too!!


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

oh yeah I heard that also cant wait I'm all ready just need the white stuff to fall !!!!!!


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

They mentioned rain snow mix for the first time in the forcast for southern lower michigan. They said next Sunday we could see a little bit of a mix! Guess I better get going on getting my plow painting project finished up, October will be gone before we know it!!


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

we didn't have much of a summer so let it snow


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Brucester1;818617 said:


> we didn't have much of a summer so let it snow


I need to get my boat winterized yet!!


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

i wish i had a boat to winterize.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

rb8484;818605 said:


> They mentioned rain snow mix for the first time in the forcast for southern lower michigan. They said next Sunday we could see a little bit of a mix! Guess I better get going on getting my plow painting project finished up, October will be gone before we know it!!


What forecaster are you listening to!


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

terrapro;818631 said:


> What forecaster are you listening to!


WOODTV8. 40's for a high next sunday according to them with a rain snow mix. We shall see! I hope winter comes yearly!!


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

man I better stop dragging my feet and get all my winter stuff ready to go!!


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm ready to go blades are sitting in the drive just a couple tranny and oil changes an away we go could use so more accounts tho


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

up here in gaylord we had the white stuff falling yesterday for the first time. nothing on the ground. this morning again with a little, it did stick to the cold trucks. i made my first snowball of the season.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

grf_1000;824368 said:


> up here in gaylord we had the white stuff falling yesterday for the first time. nothing on the ground. this morning again with a little, it did stick to the cold trucks. i made my first snowball of the season.


Lucky you! They took the rain snow mix out of the forcast for tomorrow. It will be here soon enough!! It feels cold enough out right now to snow! Im out tucking the boat away for the winter and that wind is COLD!!!


----------

